# HOWTO: FreeBSD Desktop - Part 1 - Simplified Boot



## vermaden (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi,

I described my way of simplifying the FreeBSD boot process for laptop/desktop machines.

https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/03/29/freebsd-desktop-part-1-simplified-boot/

Regards,
vermaden


----------



## malco_2001 (Mar 30, 2018)

I did something similar once but I piped sh /etc/rc to null, disabled getty.  So i went from splash to black screen to desktop.  I wish I could figure out how to display splash during rc.


----------

